# Rocket Girl!



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Following a trip to Bella Barista yesterday . . . . We went with a kind of intention to get our Rocket Evo serviced and accidently came home with an R58! Oops!


----------



## Farravi (Dec 12, 2013)

A fine edition to any kitchen.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Oops indeed


----------

